# Africa



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

My wife and I just got back from two weeks in Tanzania, traveling that far with that many flights makes me apprehensive along with leaving the farm. Thanks to a good neighbor I think we only lost one chicken. It was a good experience and since we got to know some locals it was very interesting on the lines of survival. Due to traveling preps were low. Pretty much good clothes, a pocket knife, Leatherman and a magnesium fire starter. Used the flashlight a lot and the Leatherman some for canned food and bottles of beer and Coke. Funny thing was I put the fire starter in the wrong bag so it was in my carry on and went through all security checks just fine. Having lions in the campsite in the Serengeti was interesting, made you wonder how bad you really had to pee at 3:00 am!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Sounds like fun _sort of...

_Got any pics you can share?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Back in the 80's my boss and his son went to Africa on a picture safari. They got kidnapped while on the safari by poachers. They drove the van they were in with the guide and other vacationers back deep into the brush and took the keys leaving them to die. My boss and son were mechanics so they broke the steering lock and hot wired the van and were able to return safely. 

I use to vacation a lot in Mexico and every time I got sick. So for me third world countries suck and I will not ever vacation in one again! Having said that the USA is progressing towards becoming a third world country faster than I could have imagined.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

RevWC said:


> Back in the 80's my boss and his son went to Africa on a picture safari. They got kidnapped while on the safari by poachers. They drove the van they were in with the guide and other vacationers back deep into the brush and took the keys leaving them to die. My boss and son were mechanics so they broke the steering lock and hot wired the van and were able to return safely.
> 
> I use to vacation a lot in Mexico and every time I got sick. So for me third world countries suck and I will not ever vacation in one again! Having said that the USA is progressing towards becoming a third world country faster than I could have imagined.


You have to be careful for sure. I have looked down the wrong end of a gun more times in the states than other countries but have obviously spent much more time here do to living here. Where we were on the safari was the park which was probably as safe as any where. All generally speaking all the people we met were very nice and helpful but we did have insiders with us much of the time. I don't know if we will leave again because of various complications including but not limited to religious violence.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

